# My face charts i have done working for MAC (PICTURE HEAVY)



## paparazziboy (Sep 30, 2011)

...


----------



## 23rdmarch (Sep 30, 2011)

Those are just great! The last four are my favourites!


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 30, 2011)

Those are great! I really like the first one and the 2nd to the last one. I'd love to try to replicate them. You do great work paparraziboy.


----------



## 2browneyes (Sep 30, 2011)

You have crazy talent!  Love those looks.


----------



## sugarbumpkin (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow!  I've always wanted to learn how to do face charts.  Did you use exclusively makeup on these?


----------



## paparazziboy (Nov 15, 2011)

yes only makeup 


sugarbumpkin said:


> Wow!  I've always wanted to learn how to do face charts.  Did you use exclusively makeup on these?


----------



## Edelmc (Nov 15, 2011)

Fantastic skills! Would you be able to list the eye products used on the first and tenth chart please?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 20, 2011)

These are nice!! I too would like to know what you used to do these charts!

  	ETA: Never mind....i see you said you used only makeup! The one with the flower is beautiful!


----------



## thebeautybible (Nov 29, 2011)

wow, these are amazing!


----------



## nuvit (Feb 16, 2012)

Really nice.. btw your videos are great !!


----------



## diannekaye (Feb 17, 2012)

these look amazing! Do you have a list of products you used anywhere?


----------



## paparazziboy (Feb 17, 2012)

no i dont i dont have the charts any more i just throw them out as i take them out of the look book. i remember pretty well what i used for most of them though


----------



## BadLeslie (Feb 22, 2012)

Gah, this is so inspiring and awesome! I love how the eye shape changes depending on the look. Really beautiful work.


----------



## Nik88 (Feb 22, 2012)

Totally inspiring!  Really nice work


----------



## Tevia (Feb 27, 2012)

Beautiful !  I love 5, 12, & 13, but they're all so nice.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Feb 29, 2012)

They are all very pretty!
  	It´s hard to pick a favorite.
  	Great job!


----------



## stronqerx (May 10, 2012)

beautiful! how do you make the eyes have those white lines on them? giving them that glassy eye look...and under the eyes too...makes it look like white eyeliner.


----------

